# Wanda Worch AudL-Star Wanda Worch ist nicht zu stoppen !



## Mandalorianer (1 Aug. 2011)

*Absolutes Multitalent
AudL-Star Wanda Worch ist nicht zu stoppen!​*

*Bereits der Name Wanda Worch (30) hat verdächtiges Star-Potenzial. Denn nicht nur in ihrer Rolle als Paule in der Telenovela Anna und die Liebe zeigt die Berlinerin ihren quirligen Charakter.





​*


Neben ihren größten Hobbys wie Tanzen und Musik hat die Schauspielerin bereits mit 18 ihre erste Platte aufgenommen und ist bereits im Alter von 15 Jahren als Model für Gaultier gelaufen. Doch das war scheinbar erst der Anfang, denn neben ihren musikalischen Projekten ist die „Wilde Wanda“ wie ihre Freunde sie nennen, nicht zu stoppen und eignet sich in ihrer Freizeit gerne neue Fähigkeiten an. Denn immerhin gehen diese vom Reiten bis hin zum Schweißen, Ballett und Salsatanzen. Fernsehproduktionen wie Anna und die Liebe sind jedoch nicht ihre ersten Erfahrungen vor der Kamera. Wanda gehörte bereits zu den Hauptdarstellern der Serie „Der Winzerkönig“ und wirkte ebenfalls in der erfolgreichen Anwalts-Serie „Danni Lowinski“ mit.

Diese Frau ist scheinbar nicht zu stoppen und wir sind gespannt, wann wir ihr zweites Album zu hören kriegen. 


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Franky70 (2 Aug. 2011)

Aha.
Interessante Meldung.


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Aug. 2011)

was schweißt sie denn so .... 
:thx: for the news


----------



## Mandalorianer (2 Aug. 2011)

Bis gestern kannte ich sie auch nicht 
Der Schwere war so nett und hat mal ein paar Bilder gepostet
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-stars-photoshootings/243596-wanda-worch-mix-13x.html :thumbup:


----------

